# My staff hates the muzzle



## KashasMum (Jan 6, 2009)

I am at a loss. 

I recently bought a muzzle for my 20 month old staffie because she has become aggressive with dogs and has started lunging at people when I walk her in the dark and they surprise her (around corners).

She hates the muzzle and now runs upstairs and hides under the bed when I get it out to go for a walk. While we are on a walk she spends any time off a lead rubbing her head along the ground trying to get the muzzle off. 

The muzzle gives me peace of mind because I know she can't hurt other dogs or people but she is so miserable that it doesn't seem worth it.

Has anyone got any suggestions - I want to be able to concentrate on training her and desensitising her but I also want her to enjoy going out for a walk.

Lynn


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

You could try associating the muzzle with good times. So maybe pop the muzzle on for 30 seconds and click (if she's clicker trained) and give a tiny tasty treat. Take off the muzzle then leave it for an hour. Then do it all again, and build up the time over a period of days, maybe even weeks. I had to do this with my dogs' head collars cos they all had the same reaction - if the dog doesn't want to be controlled it will object and rub it's face and muzzle in some very smelly poo hidden in the grass!!


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

Turn wearing the muzzle into a positive - try buying a new muzzle so that it takes away previous feelings associated with the present one. Let him get used to the muzzle first - let him sniff it and paw it - try putting it on for a few seconds and give him lots of praise - if he plays up turn away and ignore him and then try again with the muzzle. If he really kicks off when he is wearing the muzzle DONT take it off until he calms down otherwise he will think if he plays up he will get his way everytime. Divert his attention and when he calms down then take it off-then give lots of praise and a treat-by doing this regularly he will gradually realise that playing up wont get the muzzle taken off and he will gradually get used to it. It may take a little time but be patient and reward and praise. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## KashasMum (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for those tips - I realise from your advice that this will take a few days or maybe longer so in the meantime I suppose I will have to try and walk her well away from other dogs and during the day as she is more fearful in the dark. 

The problem is that during the week at this time of the year I can only walk her in the dark - will it be a bad thing for her to miss walking out on the street or the park for a few days while she gets used to her new muzzle?

Our house is quite big and she likes being chased around it so we could do that to give her exercise.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Have to tried training classes or seeing a behaviourist about preventing her aggression? This would solve your problem permanently!!

Your dog is may be more fearful in the dark because it is harder for her to 'read' the other dogs' body language and so she is showing her 'beef' before the other dog does (fight or flight). 

My dog had the same problem and I would take her mind off the other dog with a tasty treat, but she was only allowed the treat if she sat nicely focussing on me and didn't growl, lunge or bark at the other dog. It's amazing how quickly this will work so no reason why you can't carry on walking (on-lead) whilst you work on the muzzle and look at additional training. 
:thumbup1:


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

Training Classes are really good to iron out persistant problems-well worth a visit - but choose a ggod one - Alphaddog is right about walking in the dark- a dog especially a puppy needs to use all his senses and - and although smell is extremely important so is sight!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry can't see if you've said which type of muzzle it is? I had real trouble getting Tiz used to the basket type and tried every method. I borrowed a fabric black one (PAH do them I think) and she was fine from day one. So might be worth investing in another type if you don't suceed. 

Well done for using one though, too many people don't for some misguided reason and it's only the dogs that suffer in the end. I used one on my old boy for 5 years, it was that or never go off lead so he soon learnt that muzzle on meant lead off and a good time!!

Good luck


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

JSR said:


> Sorry can't see if you've said which type of muzzle it is? I had real trouble getting Tiz used to the basket type and tried every method. I borrowed a fabric black one (PAH do them I think) and she was fine from day one. So might be worth investing in another type if you don't suceed.
> 
> I also had the same problem with the basket muzzle. Brought the fabric ones, did it properely this time and didn't just put it on him and he is fine.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Basket onces are the best, and you carnt just put the muzzel on you need to train play a game get her fav treat and put it in the muzzel let her get it out and praise then put the muzzel away end on a good note keep doing this 5- 10 times a day so when you get it out she sees it as a good thing and treat her she will get used to it but it takes time


----------



## KashasMum (Jan 6, 2009)

We have taken her to training classes twice - the first time was a 12 week course when she was a puppy and she was good with the other puppies. The next time was when she was about 12 months old but it was very busy with up to 20 dogs in the hall at once when classes were changing over. There were a few aggressive dogs in her class and this seemed to kick start her aggression. Then she got attacked a couple of times in the park and that seemed to tip her over the edge.

The muzzle is a black canvas one. I have put it away for now. I will buy a new one and try the right way, over time and getting her used to it first.

She has actually been quite good out on walks without it but I have been avoiding other dogs as much as possible. 

I am using all your tips and the treats when another dog is near seems to be having a positive effect. I am also considering a behaviourist - does anyone know a good one in the Greater Manchester area?

Lynn


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

KashasMum said:


> We have taken her to training classes twice - the first time was a 12 week course when she was a puppy and she was good with the other puppies. The next time was when she was about 12 months old but it was very busy with up to 20 dogs in the hall at once when classes were changing over. There were a few aggressive dogs in her class and this seemed to kick start her aggression. Then she got attacked a couple of times in the park and that seemed to tip her over the edge.
> 
> The muzzle is a black canvas one. I have put it away for now. I will buy a new one and try the right way, over time and getting her used to it first.
> 
> ...


You will do it takes time thats all put keep putting the treats in there and putting it away out of sight everytime she sees it it means treat you will get there hun


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

KashasMum said:


> I am using all your tips and the treats when another dog is near seems to be having a positive effect. I am also considering a behaviourist - does anyone know a good one in the Greater Manchester area?
> 
> Lynn


The behaviourist I used for 3 of my dogs (who all had a combination of issues) is brilliant - really knows his stuff. His website is Problem Pets and he works across the north west, in fact he goes further afield than that I think. Great bloke, give him a bell.

Good luck hun! It'll come together in no time and soon you'll be happy on walks again!!


----------



## Jolinar (May 21, 2013)

I have read what most people wrote as a reply to your questions and while most are fine answers and good advice, I would advise you to look into solving the dogs behaviour problems and aggression issues. A muzzle does not solve those problems, it is merely a tool to be used in some circumstances but that does not mean that the dog is not aggressive anymore, nor does it mean that it cannot bite anymore. I see a lot of people using muzzles as a solution to their dogs aggression and it is out of ignorance of the true problem. Some of them either don't want to understand that there is an underlying cause, or they do not know how to handle their aggressive dog and in most cases they do not even know that something can be done for these problems. (I say using a muzzle to solve aggression issues is like sending an aggressive/bullying kid to school with his hands tied behind his back. i.e. the kid is still aggressive and psychologically unbalanced.)


Dog behaviour and psychology is gaining in popularity lately and you can find a lot of information on the internet or even better, go to a professional dog behaviourist that can help you understand what issues your dog may have and how to solve them so that, eventually you will not need a muzzle and you will not need to worry about letting your dog free to explore her environment! I know this post is more than 4 years old but keep in mind that IT IS NEVER TOO LATE to address any behaviour problem. Also many people find that by learning about dog behaviour, they enhance their dogs quality of life and their own as having that dog as a companion becomes easier in the day-to-day activities. I hope that helps, good luck in future adventures


----------

